# BAMA/MISS STATE Week



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2014)

I found this interesting post on another site and thought that I would bring the info here to get the thread of one of the biggest games of the year started. I am one that throws records out when it comes to big games and rivalries. I know a particular Hail State fan, that frequents this place, has a thought process that because team A beat team B, team C has no chance.
Here are some interesting statistics that I found in the post referenced above.
 I think we all know how vulnerable Miss State's secondary has been on defense. But looking at their 5 SEC games to date, The least amount of offense they gave up was to Arkansas who totaled 401 yards of total offense. The most they gave up was to Kentucky (504 total yards). On average they have given up 458 yards a game to Ark, Ky, Auburn, A&M, and LSU. Conversely in Bama's 6 SEC games we have averaged 446 yards of offense per game. At home we have averaged 637 yards per game (Fl and A&M). That stat is somewhat misleading as our toughest competition has been on the road (351 yards per game). Miss State's SEC road wins were at LSU and Kentucky. They gave up an average of 515 yards in those games. Certainly an argument can be made that both Ky and LSU were consistently behind in those games and thus threw the ball more. Regardless MSU gave up 742 yards passing in those 2 games. From a logical standpoint we could expect to be in the 400+ total offense range. In the SEC games we have amassed 400+ yards of total offense we have averaged about 45 points per game. We play the games for a reason, but as the season gets deeper into the schedule it becomes clearer who you are as a team. I look for another week of pass 1st run 2nd from Bama and a game where we score in the upper 30's. If we do that I think our defense can deliver enough stops to win. 
On paper I like our chances but paper does not put the W in the W-L column and this is why we play the game. Sorry in advance if I offended any MSU fans by this posting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2014)

Roll Tide baybay !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice post Fairhope. Roll Tide.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 11, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Sorry in advance if I offended any MSU fans by this posting.





Anyway my prediction for the game is Bama's defense is too much for Prescot. He will have some success and he will score some points but as the game gets late he will feel the pressure which will lead to a few turnovers that will cost Ms St the game. Bama wins by 14pts and Prescot has 3 picks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 11, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 11, 2014)

State sucks.  

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 11, 2014)

Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2014)

We need a bama Uga seccg.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 12, 2014)

State sUcks


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

The game is on Saturday and I'm really looking forward to it. Some of you boys are talking pretty big.  Giving up yards doesn't  equate necessarily with giving up points. Let's get that straight to. I think we all know how good states redzone d has been thus far.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm all in for Mississippi state this weekend!


T


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Anyway my prediction for the game is Bama's defense is too much for Prescot. He will have some success and he will score some points but as the game gets late he will feel the pressure which will lead to a few turnovers that will cost Ms St the game. Bama wins by 14pts and Prescot has 3 picks


I think bama will win this game. The defense will be the difference. I agree with your assessment on Prescott. He is a good player, but he hasn't see a great defense this year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm pulling for Miss State, but I think Bama rolls them.  

Bama by, at least, two scores.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Was there something in my original post that was inaccurate? As I mentioned, on paper I like our chances but paper does not cut it. Your team is ranked #1 and Bama is #5. If rankings mean anything, MSU should win this game. As far as a foot in the throat, we need not go back far to find post where you were talking all the smack. I believe the nerves are already working on you and your hoping that a nap before 10 AM will help alleviate the belly aching and butterflies fluttering around. BTW threads were getting shut down well before you got here and will be getting shut down well after you leave which hopefully will be Saturday. The only difference is nobody was threating lawsuits if things weren't removed.



You just better have a fair amount of hope that your team performs above their pay grade saturday.  all this bravado about a Bama team that got owned by Ole miss is really a bit much. They've only looked good vs. A&m and they're not in the top 4 for a reason.

For once I agree with Joey Galloway. I think Mississippi State is the better team and will emerge victorious on Saturday. If they don't I'll concede that bamer were the best team on that afternoon. Nothing more nothing less.
If I'm right you're gonna stop talking as much aND start listening more.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2014)

Just hoping History repeats itself. 2012 MSU comes into Bryant-Denny 7-0 and leaves 7-1 after a 38-7 beatdown that saw the Pups leave with their tails tucked. The beatdown was so severe that they lost 4 out of the next five that year. Win or lose, I will be back if GON is still open for business.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Just hoping History repeats itself. 2012 MSU comes into Bryant-Denny 7-0 and leaves 7-1 after a 38-7 beatdown that saw the Pups leave with their tails tucked. The beatdown was so severe that they lost 4 out of the next five that year. Win or lose, I will be back if GON is still open for business.


I remember that, and I remember predicting quite accurately in a post that they would loose the next four games.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I remember that, and I remember predicting quite accurately in a post that they would loose the next four games.



Did you also predict that I'm Telling would disappear for the next two years?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did you also predict that I'm Telling would disappear for the next two years?



You need to roll with the tide on this one. But some people can be just like others. There are a couple of Uga fans that come on here and write novel length posts and openly call folks names, only to disappear when their argument or team is no longer relevant. There are even some auburn fans like that too. Still, at the end of the day we should all get along.  Bama wins 31-17 on Saturday. Roll Tide.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> You need to roll with the tide on this one. But some people can be just like others. There are a couple of Uga fans that come on here and write novel length posts and openly call folks names, only to disappear when their argument or team is no longer relevant. There are even some auburn fans like that too. Still, at the end of the day we should all get along.  Bama wins 31-17 on Saturday. Roll Tide.



I'm a bit conflicted on this game.  I think Bama wins going away.  Part of me wants Miss State to win, because I think they're the easier path through the playoff for us.  Another part wants to hear how wonderful silence is when Miss State loses.

Either way, I win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm a bit conflicted on this game.  I think Bama wins going away.  Part of me wants Miss State to win, because I think they're the easier path through the playoff for us.  Another part wants to hear how wonderful silence is when Miss State loses.
> 
> Either way, I win.



I like Uga. I want to see bama win out and beat Uga. I would like to see a FSU Oregon game and bama Baylor. A bama FSU finale is my hope.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I like Uga. I want to see bama win out and beat Uga. I would like to see a FSU Oregon game and bama Baylor. A bama FSU finale is my hope.



Mine, too.  As long as we win.

Although I would love for Miss State to be the team that finally gets 4 quarters of FSU football.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Sorry, you're right.  I was always one of the ones that laughed at the kids on the short bus.  I guess I just never grew out of it.
> 
> Seriously, though.  Will you still be here if Miss State lays an egg?  You have to remember Alabama are a very good team, too.


what do you and so many others fail to realize about the fact that I never expected state to get as far as they have? I never expected them to go unbeaten. HaVing said that it wouldn't surprise me if they did at this point.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 12, 2014)

Bama owns you


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Just hoping History repeats itself. 2012 MSU comes into Bryant-Denny 7-0 and leaves 7-1 after a 38-7 beatdown that saw the Pups leave with their tails tucked. The beatdown was so severe that they lost 4 out of the next five that year. Win or lose, I will be back if GON is still open for business.



That's a stupid comparison on the basis that the state team you referred to was mediocre at best. I was happy for them and would've liked to have seen them upset some one in the meat of their schedule but it didn't happen.

This state team is the number one team in the land and what they have done to date is far more impressive than any of the other teams in cfb including the red tide. Time for state to go on safari and take down the biggest of the African big 5


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 12, 2014)

is Dak full speed?  he looked gimpy two weeks ago


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> is Dak full speed?  he looked gimpy two weeks ago



Doesn't really matter.  Dak is Logan Thomas with better accuracy.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> That's a stupid comparison on the basis that the state team you referred to was mediocre at best. I was happy for them and would've liked to have seen them upset some one in the meat of their schedule but it didn't happen.
> 
> This state team is the number one team in the land but still an underdog to the #5 team and what they have done to date which is beaten teams with a combined record of 48-40 is far more impressive than any of the other teams in cfb including the red tide. Time for state to go on safari and take down the biggest of the African big 5



Fixed it for ya... What a great post when facts are added.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2014)

OK girls, daddy has had enough now. The name calling and lawyer threats end right now. Don't push me. You'll lose.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2014)

there is going to be some hurt feelings after this Miss St and BAMA game, now who gets their feelings hurt...

I for one think its going to be a close and is going to come down who makes the most mistakes.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2014)

nickel back said:


> I for one think its going to be a close and is going to come down who makes the most mistakes.



Same here. 'Bama has them at home so I give a slight edge to the Tide. This will be State's first game against a highly ranked team so we shall see if they are for real or not.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> is Dak full speed?  he looked gimpy two weeks ago



He's good. Healthy


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Same here. 'Bama has them at home so I give a slight edge to the Tide. This will be State's first game against a highly ranked team so we shall see if they are for real or not.


Auburn were highly ranked and a very good team despite not being able to hike the football in recent weaks. Of course bama has the advantage  of playing in front of a rabid home crowd. Last I heard bama was favored by a td. State plays better as an underdog. They were heavily favored against UK and ark and didn't play as well. Looked good against a cupcake last week. Gonna be like an Ali boxing match on saturday


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I'm all in for Mississippi state this weekend!
> 
> 
> T


Glad to hear you say that. As an auburn fan you have to root for state this weekend. 

Hmmm bama sure did cheat a lot back in the good Ole days didn't they.

I'll be pulling for auburn in the iron bowl. Hopefully the outcome won't affect state


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Glad to hear you say that. As an auburn fan you have to root for state this weekend.
> 
> Hmmm bama sure did cheat a lot back in the good Ole days didn't they.
> 
> I'll be pulling for auburn in the iron bowl. Hopefully the outcome won't affect state



Aww how sweet. You guys should call each other and discuss Cam and who paid who. I hope you feel cheated at about 6:00 PM on Saturday for being sold a fake bill of goods, AKA Mississippi State Football.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 12, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Aww how sweet. You guys should call each other and discuss Cam and who paid who. I hope you feel cheated at about 6:00 PM on Saturday for being sold a fake bill of goods, AKA Mississippi State Football.



Nah, I must say it has been nice neutralizing the Auburn haters early on this year. Their fanbase has been relatively well behaved following that drubbing.

I'm looking to turn the tide on Saturday.


----------



## antharper (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it doesn't matter who wins , georgia is gonna beat them in the sec title game . "Go dawgs". But I put my money on bama


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2014)

LOL at ODR's new avatar!!!Good one Bro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Man, i take 2 days off to study and take ACLS and the wheels fall off. 
 Okay, rather than delete yet another thread, i have tried to get it back on track. Since Elfiii's comment went mostly unheeded, if you find your post edited or deleted, i did it.

 I would be lying if i said i didn't have some doubts about the game. This Miss. State team is a different animal from what we have dealt with in the past. The last time we lost to them was like in 07' or thereabouts but that doesn't mean anything. 
The key for Bama is that Sims MUST pass efficiently, He doesn't have to break records, just keep the chains moving and keep the State offense off the field. Cooper was killing us with those dropped passes in the 2nd half. Like wise, the defense will have to keep a spotter on Prescott and blitz at least a few times to keep him on his toes.  That was something we didn't do till late in the 4th quarter against LSU, and their QB got them out of some LONG 3rd down situations all game long. 
We came out of the LSU game physically and mentally drained, and i hope a week was enough to get back to full speed for yet another physical type team. 
 I think it will be a close game but i like our chances especially playing in T-town.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i take 2 days off to study and take ACLS and the wheels fall off.
> Okay, rather than delete yet another thread, i have tried to get it back on track. Since Elfiii's comment went mostly unheeded, if you find your post edited or deleted, i did it.
> 
> I would be lying if i said i didn't have some doubts about the game. This Miss. State team is a different animal from what we have dealt with in the past. The last time we lost to them was like in 07' or thereabouts but that doesn't mean anything.
> ...



I see mississippi state's dreams come skidding to a halt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I think it will be a close game but i like our chances especially playing in T-town.



That is why I've got Bama winning this game.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That is why I've got Bama winning this game.



Same here. If Saban doesn't have them running out on the field with fire coming out of their nostrils I'll be stumped.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Same here. If Saban doesn't have them running out on the field with fire coming out of their nostrils I'll be stumped.



It'll be nice to see if Bama can contain Dak...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2014)

nickel back said:


> there is going to be some hurt feelings after this Miss St and BAMA game, now who gets their feelings hurt...
> 
> I for one think its going to be a close and is going to come down who makes the most mistakes.



Bama rolls.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That is why I've got Bama winning this game.



Current line is bama by 8


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Current line is bama by 8



Yeah, but for the life of me, i don't understand why. Vegas put out a 6 point line to start the week and now its gone to 7.5-8.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but for the life of me, i don't understand why. Vegas put out a 6 point line to start the week and now its gone to 7.5-8.



Dak must not be at full gallop.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 13, 2014)

You have to like state's chances
coming off a creme puff vs. Bama coming off
a pyrrhic victory at lsu.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but for the life of me, i don't understand why. Vegas put out a 6 point line to start the week and now its gone to 7.5-8.



People in Vegas and in Alabama have already lost a lot of money on state this year. No way I'd bet on this game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Dak must not be at full gallop.




Get ready for a lot of excuses if this is the case...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You have to like state's chances
> coming off a creme puff vs. Bama coming off
> a pyrrhic victory at lsu.





Browning Slayer said:


> Get ready for a lot of excuses if this is the case...



Those Vegas insiders know something is wrong at MSU to give away so many points.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Those Vegas insiders know something is wrong at MSU to give away so many points.



It makes you think something is up.. I figured the line would be around 2.5 to 3...

Although, State is horrible in pass defense and Cooper might just light them up!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Those Vegas insiders know something is wrong at MSU to give away so many points.



I guess that's why Danny Sheridan has been virtually wrong about state year round. You have to be either really wealthy or really stupid to bet on competitive sports. Those odds don't mean didley squat.

Someone better be looking for a lot excuses as to how state and Auburn upend our favorite troll's home teams this weekend


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 13, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I guess that's why Danny Sheridan has been virtually wrong about state year round. You have to be either really wealthy or really stupid to bet on competitive sports. Those odds don't mean didley squat.



The Vegas line doesn't mean they think Bama wins by 9.5 (or whatever the spread is now).  The higher the line on the "favorite" just means that many more people are betting on them.

Too much money being placed on Bama, the Casinos just give more points to MSU.  To get the money split as close to 50/50 is all that the spread is designed for.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 13, 2014)

We need to have the game already so all the hype and conjecture can be put to the wayside. At some point it's just ad nauseum. Bama being favored is no surprise and a good thing for state imho


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd take State and eight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bama will win by more than 8 points.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow. The line is Bama by 10 as of this morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2014)

A committee selected number one team in the nation, a ten point underdog. I have never seen this before. Amazing.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 14, 2014)

3 posts. You worried?

Historical precedence and home field advantage. Where's the mystery in that?
State have been more impressive than bama thus far and deserve their number 1 ranking. Bama hasn't beaten auburn and only has a couple of quality wins.


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 14, 2014)

Money going on Bama ,vegas trying to even it up ,public believe in Bama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

MadMallard said:


> Money going on Bama ,vegas trying to even it up ,public believe in Bama.



Thank you.  The spread, at this point, the spread is in no way a prediction os the game.  Vegas is trying to get more money on State.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> 3 posts. You worried?
> 
> Historical precedence and home field advantage. Where's the mystery in that?
> State have been more impressive than bama thus far and deserve their number 1 ranking. Bama hasn't beaten auburn and only has a couple of quality wins.



I don't have a problem with State being #1. They are undefeated and a very good team with possible Heisman candidates. The Tide will have to play their best game of the year to win and i hope they can do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Thank you.  The spread, at this point, the spread is in no way a prediction os the game.  Vegas is trying to get more money on State.



I understand that, but it is somewhat odd that it would take THAT many points to get some action moving on State.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I understand that, but it is somewhat odd that it would take THAT many points to get some action moving on State.



I'd still put my money on Bama.  I think they win going away.  Dak Prescott is waaaaaay overrated.  Bama can stop the run and State can't stop the pass (Cooper).


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2014)

in Tuscaloosa, night, history on their side....gotta pick Bama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> in Tuscaloosa, night, history on their side....gotta pick Bama.



I look at it even simpler.  I go with the team with the best combination of talent and coaching.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I look at it even simpler.  I go with the team with the best combination of talent and coaching.



Better players, coaching, fans and history. Still, the no 1 team the dog by 10. Something other than money affecting this line.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Better players, coaching, fans and history. Still, the no 1 team the dog by 10. Something other than money affecting this line.



The betting public has no faith in Miss State.

Everyone has seen Auburn lose to a terrible aTm, LSU lose a couple more, not to mention, State struggle with Kentucky and Arkansas.

State may win, but I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Thank you.  The spread, at this point, the spread is in no way a prediction os the game.  Vegas is trying to get more money on State.



I understand how the spread works has nothing to do with the game , just trying to get even money in vegas  that's how they build casino's.  But a lot of people betting on bama to move the line up to try and get even money.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> 3 posts. You worried?
> 
> Historical precedence and home field advantage. Where's the mystery in that?
> State have been more impressive than bama thus far and deserve their number 1 ranking. Bama hasn't beaten auburn and only has a couple of quality wins.



Maybe true but Bama will have one more quality win come tommorow. Prescott will be the goat...you heard it here first


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2014)

bama going belly up!

T


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 15, 2014)

Someone gonna get they feelings hurt in about 11hrs


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> bama going belly up!
> 
> T



More check writing "T"

Roll Tide!!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

I think miss state may pull this one off.  Should be a good one to watch.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I think miss state may pull this one off.  Should be a good one to watch.



Good Luck Mis-Stake...

#1 vs #5 (The Underdog)


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> bama going belly up!
> 
> T



Hoping we can win going away rather than in a snap.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Hoping we can win going away rather than in a snap.



Oh snap


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 15, 2014)

D Day. Get em!

Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Oh snap



T seems to be a man of few words these days. Maybe he will snap out of it soon.


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm pulling like crazy for the tide today.  That's our only avenue to the SECCG.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

Somewhere in northeast ga someone is crying in a van down by the river.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Roll tide even though our offense sucks


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Roll tide even though our offense sucks



O-LINE is very mediocre


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> T seems to be a man of few words these days. Maybe he will snap out of it soon.



Some of us have to work


T


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Maybe true but Bama will have one more quality win come tommorow. Prescott will be the goat...you heard it here first





Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Anyway my prediction for the game is Bama's defense is too much for Prescot. He will have some success and he will score some points but as the game gets late he will feel the pressure which will lead to a few turnovers that will cost Ms St the game. Bama wins by 14pts and Prescot has 3 picks



I didnt get the margin right but my predictions for Prescott were right on the money


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

weagle said:


> I'm pulling like crazy for the tide today.  That's our only avenue to the SECCG.



not anymore


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> O-LINE is very mediocre



Pansies for sure

This offense is sputtering way too much this late in the season. I feel like I'm watching Lane playing a video game from the sideline using a joy stick to control Blake.  
I'm afraid Bama is a mere pretender this year


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Somewhere in northeast ga someone is crying in a van down by the river.



That must be your buddy Sinclair 1. Did you not keep y'alls monthly appointment? LOL

Hahahahahahah


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Somewhere in northeast ga someone is crying in a van down by the river.



And he is still crying.. All of his big, mouthy predictions came crashing down yesterday!!

Gonna need a lot of help to get his foot out of his mouth..


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he is still crying.. All of his big, mouthy predictions came crashing down yesterday!!
> 
> Gonna need a lot of help to get his foot out of his mouth..



Fail State


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he is still crying.. All of his big, mouthy predictions came crashing down yesterday!!
> 
> Gonna need a lot of help to get his foot out of his mouth..



Big mouthy predictions I made solely out of antipathy for various Ppl on this forum. I picked state to counter the adolescent machismo herein. Put forth by yourself and others. I picked auburn because I don't like uga and I hate some of their fans on this board. It's that simple. I think it was pretty obvious that I was concerned about the state game and hardly audacious enough to think it a sure thing. The auburn loss is more trivial. 

Per the status quo some of the Ppl on this forum are still behaving extremely childishly.
I chalk it up to immaturity, lack of impuse control, lack of social control (consequences )
And very likely a lack on intellectual capacity.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> That must be your buddy Sinclair 1. Did you not keep y'alls monthly appointment? LOL
> 
> Hahahahahahah


 not very funny as a joke, but watch how I don't take it personal and contact mods and lawyers.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Big mouthy predictions I made solely out of antipathy for various Ppl on this forum. I picked state to counter the adolescent machismo herein. Put forth by yourself and others. I picked auburn because I don't like uga and I hate some of their fans on this board. It's that simple. I think it was pretty obvious that I was concerned about the state game and hardly audacious enough to think it a sure thing. The auburn loss is more trivial.
> 
> Per the status quo some of the Ppl on this forum are still behaving extremely childishly.
> I chalk it up to immaturity, lack of impuse control, lack of social control (consequences )
> And very likely a lack on intellectual capacity.



With the likelihood of Dan leaving after this season, it's back to being the SEC doormat.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> not very funny as a joke, but watch how I don't take it personal and contact mods and lawyers.



Better watch it.  He's probably gonna tell the mods that you mentioned telling the mods.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 16, 2014)

It was the first college game in a number of years for me. I tuned in to watch you crumble, but the game was not bad.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ...



I figures he was trying to see what a real program looked like.  He'll probably know next year since he will be departing with state.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Better watch it.  He's probably gonna tell the mods that you mentioned telling the mods.



while you're being dishonest here, let me clarify something for you. I've been approached and told to watch what I say or it could cost me my posting privileges. I've been disciplined on here many times. The moderators have a job to do, and they do it well. Some time that job has been to discipline my adversaries and sometime it has been to discipline me when I've stepped out of line.
 So, this notion that I'm tattling is a bold faced lie. I'm caught between a rock and a hard place, because if there were no rules I could put a stop to most of this backbiting. And being aware of the inherent pathological nature of message boards, I think we all realize that these discussions would be much more civil and cordial if they were carried out in person. Be honest with me be honest with yourself.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

here's an opinion piece buttressed by facts that makes me sick to my stomach this morning. bama fans should take a look

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/93694/mississippi-states-dream-season-undone-by-its-own-doing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Keep squinting


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> while you're being dishonest here, let me clarify something for you. I've been approached and told to watch what I say or it could cost me my posting privileges. I've been disciplined on here many times. The moderators have a job to do, and they do it well. Some time that job has been to discipline my adversaries and sometime it has been to discipline me when I've stepped out of line.
> So, this notion that I'm tattling is a bold faced lie. I'm caught between a rock and a hard place, because if there were no rules I could put a stop to most of this backbiting. And being aware of the inherent pathological nature of message boards, I think we all realize that these discussions would be much more civil and cordial if they were carried out in person. Be honest with me be honest with yourself.



Amongst all your babbling, I missed the part where you explained why you always go telling the mods on forum members...and don't say you don't, because that'd be a bold faced lie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm telling ALL OF YOU right now:
THIS CRAP HAS TO STOP!
Talk about football or any other sport but the constant de-railing into what was said in past comments and prognostications has gotten old.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought Dan Mullen had very poor clock management at the end of the game and play the calling sucked to.It was like he was playing for the win on that drive and not trying to score as asap so they would have a chance  to recover an onside kick with some time left,But then again Bama's D was playing lights out!!!
And State's punter,grief, surely they can do better than him.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I thought Dan Mullen had very poor clock management at the end of the game and play the calling sucked to.It was like he was playing for the win on that drive and not trying to score as asap so they would have a chance  to recover an onside kick with some time left,But then again Bama's D was playing lights out!!!
> And State's punter,grief, surely they can do better than him.



Very mediocre Bama team didn't even  really struggle in the game.  I agree that Mullet did not use the clock wisely.  Rookie mistake probably.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas ODoR.   Figured I would come check this thread in case you were in here milling around.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Merry Christmas ODoR.   Figured I would come check this thread in case you were in here milling around.



Roll Tide and Merry Christmas


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide and Merry Christmas



Merry Christmas 

RTR


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow this thread is still alive


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wow this thread is still alive



It is for some of us.. We are still holding out hope!

Merry Christmas! Roll Tide and Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 13, 2014)

Happy New Year too


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Happy New Year too



yes, Merry Christmas and Kwanza, and Happy Hanukkah , Happy Holiday  and New Years greetings to all the Georgia Bulldog Nation, and the folks from midtown too. And also to those miscreants from Ohio state who cant understand what real college football is about.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Happy New Year too



roll Tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It is for some of us.. We are still holding out hope!
> 
> Merry Christmas! Roll Tide and Go Dawgs!



he's a Ga Tech, UGA, and now a Bama fan.

Must not be much to look forward to in Athens these days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> he's a Ga Tech, UGA, and now a Bama fan.



Nope, not a fan.. Just spreading some the Christmas spirit...

Hail State! And A Merry Christmas to you ODR!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas all

Even you odr

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Merry Christmas all
> 
> Even you odr
> 
> Rtr



roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Merry Christmas all
> 
> Even you odr
> 
> Rtr



The day is getting Closer... Maybe by then ODR will at LEAST be able to wish us all a Merry Christmas...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> The day is getting Closer... Maybe by then ODR will at LEAST be able to wish us all a Merry Christmas...
> 
> Hes probably out now with fish hawk trying to catch a lunker for his santa suit selfie.  he will be here soon. Have faith.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 20, 2014)

ODR still in hiding from the holiday cheer


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > The day is getting Closer... Maybe by then ODR will at LEAST be able to wish us all a Merry Christmas...
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Matthew6 said:
> 
> 
> > Aint no trying here brother!!!
> ...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Merry Christmas



Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > The day is getting Closer... Maybe by then ODR will at LEAST be able to wish us all a Merry Christmas...
> ...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> fish hawk said:
> 
> 
> > you need to just cut loose and post up an amazing santa suit bass selfie.
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ODR still in hiding from the holiday cheer



get odr to show you. Merry christmas.


----------

